# September 2012 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

*Congratulations to September's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, HorseCrazyTeen!*

HorseCrazyTeen (11 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Mingiz (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

fkonidaris (9 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarrelBunny (7 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MerlotDotOne (7 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

7thhorsesoldier (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Kyro (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

lexischase (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Blondehorselover (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LoveStory10 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Saranda (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Peppy Barrel Racing (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Foxesdontwearbowties (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

redwing57 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Samstead (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gablehaus (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

caitiebird49 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

skyhorse1999 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Strange (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LoveTheSaddlebreds (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

OutOfTheLoop (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HowClever (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Copperhead (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EveningShadows (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

randomrider92 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AngieLee (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

rbarlo32 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarrelRacingLvr (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Nokotaheaven (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

rileydog6 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

OneFastHorse (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Ellieandrose (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Mary Liz (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MLShunterjumper (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Eileen (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Rachel1786 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EmilyandJesse (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BlooBabe (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

beau159 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

stsjade (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

smguidotti (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EvilHorseOfDoom (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EquineBovine (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

maddyjazzylove (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Lexiie (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarefootBugsy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Crescent (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

whispering willow (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HarleyWood (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Natbos (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Aiya (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Horserider4ev (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Zora (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

G8tdh0rse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hunter65 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Get up and go (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BackwoodsBaby (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

amberhunter (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Horses4Healing (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AnnaT (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

dance21 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

littrella (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Ashsunnyeventer (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Canteringleap (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

NeuroticMare (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

omgpink (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

livelovelaughride (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Dark Intentions (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

iamanequestrian (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

armydogs (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

4everiding (0 votes)


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

YAY, Fonzie won! Thank you so much everyone for your votes! 

And btw the date is wrong on the photo; he was actually born last year.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats to the winner!!!
And I have a question for the administrator. When you posted the results, why is my Name in red?


----------

